

Ask HN: PR for Startups? - prhn01

Long-time HN member using a throwaway account for business reasons.<p>I’m thinking about launching a PR firm focused on helping startups/small companies and am hoping for some feedback.<p>I know it’s been done before, but I haven’t seen it executed well. I’ve spent time at both startups and PR firms and still see a massive void that needs to be filled.<p>I understand there’s a stigma around hiring PR firms at small companies because they’re typically too expensive, they don’t understand the needs of a small company, they don’t help you acquire new customers, the results are difficult to measure, etc.<p>So, what else? What are you looking for in a PR firm? Would you never, ever hire a PR firm? Do you currently work with an awesome PR company that I should know about? In SF and want to discuss over coffee? Any feedback in the comments or by email (in my profile) would be greatly appreciated.
======
luvcraft
Could you model your PR business to take equity in exchange for your services?
Most lean startups wouldn't be able to pay you much cash, but I think a lot of
them would be willing to give you equity. In fact, I think taking equity
rather than cash would offset the "the results are difficult to measure" issue
you mentioned; if I give you $5,000 to do some PR for my startup, then (to my
mind) you have the money regardless, and you could be spending 60 hours a week
for two months traveling the world and evangelizing about my startup to all
the right people, or you could just ask a friend to post it to his blog and
call it good.

If you have equity, however, then your profit is tied directly to the success
of my startup, so I could rest assured that you would have a (literal) vested
interest in making my company successful.

------
katherinehague
This is a question I too have been asking myself over the years. I'm a
marketing consultant, and I LOVE startups. But trying to find work with early
stage startups is really difficult because they generally can't pay much, or
prefer to hire developers over marketing resources. So I end up working mostly
with companies that are further along and have revenue, but wish I could
figure out a way to work exclusively with startups and still make a living. If
there were a way to scale these services beyond just a 1:1 effort to revenue
ratio that would be ideal...

Thought you might like this article:
[http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/08/21/pitch-perfect-a-
start...](http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/08/21/pitch-perfect-a-startups-
guide-to-getting-coverage/)

------
MrMike
Happy to be your alpha tester =)

~~~
prhn01
Awesome! Drop me a line with your contact info at pr.hn.01 (at) gmail (dot)
com and I'll be in touch shortly.

